# Problem mit dem Start von Illustrator CS



## sTainD (5. März 2005)

Hi

Immer wenn ich Adobe Illustrator CS starte und nichts in meiner Taskleiste ist, startet das Programm ohne Probleme.Wenn aber eine oder mehr Sachen in der Taskleiste vorhanden sind, schließt sich das Programm mit der Fehlermeldung "Der angeforderte Vorgang konnte nicht ausgeführt werden" Weiß jemand eine Lösung?Neuinstallation habe ich schon versucht, half jedoch nicht.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. März 2005)

Ist vielleicht nicht genug Arbeitsspeicher vorhanden oder Du hast Illustrator 
zu viel RAM zugewiesen? Schau da mal in den Voreinstellungen nach.
Ansonsten hilft Dir bei solch einem eher "größerem" Problem immer die Hotline.

Gruss


----------



## sTainD (5. März 2005)

Hi Markus,

Unter Bearbeiten > Voreinstellungen konnte ich nichts finden wo ich hätte den Speicher ändern können.Wieviel Speicher wäre eigentlich Optimal?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. März 2005)

sTainD hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieviel Speicher wäre eigentlich Optimal?


Wieviel hast Du denn zur Verfügung?

Du kannst übrigens bei Voreinstellungen => Zusatzmodule und virtueller Speicher
das Arbeitsvolume dem Laufwerk entsprechend einstellen.


----------



## sTainD (6. März 2005)

Ich habe 512 MB DDR RAM
26,9 GB freien Speicher.


----------



## zechi (6. März 2005)

Dieses Phänomän tritt bei mir ge´rne auf, wenn Photoshop schon läuft & der Illustrator gestartet werden soll - kann gut was mit RAM zu tun haben.

Wenn du noch Version Cue laufen hast, sind 512 nicht unbedingt viel.


----------

